# I just made butter!!!!



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

My second grade son had an animal science project to make butter! So we got some cream (had to buy cow's), and we made butter for the first time tonight! So KEWL! Now i am DYING for Bella to grow up and have babies lol! It made more than I thought it would (we just bought a pint). At first I thought maybe I did something wrong because I thought it was taking too long, but it eventually formed! SO KEWL!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful....it is amazing isn't it... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

yes! Its really neat to do something for the first time! I plan to make a lot of stuff with my goat milk, so its really kewl to get some practice in lol! :shades: Butter is on of the things I hope to never have to purchase again after I finally get milk!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How exciting! I, too, am dreaming of the day when my girls are in milk and I can experiment with butter and cheeses, etc. What fun! 

Congrats on your butter!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's awesome! :clap: :leap:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

That's great!

So how did you make it...get it to form? Did you use a churn or something esle?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful!!!


GM butter is AWESOME/ It does take some time to get enough cream skimmed from GM but so worth it!! I can't wait until you can make it from your own GM....So rewarding!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I put it in my mixer and just let it beat for a while until the butter clumps formed. I drained the buttermilk then, and put it in the fridge to make buiscuts tomorrow. After I sqeezed all the fluid I could from it in a strainer I washed it several times with ice water, smooshing it around in the water until the water was clear when drained. Very cool process! 

We have already eaten like half of it  :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I make mine in my Kitchen aid with the paddle beater...and tend to have to hide it in the freezer if I want to use it to make cookies for the holidays.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Definately need to hide all future butter! LOL! I think that since this was a project for school I will let him take it with him to share. (private school, no worries about legal stuff)

If I was impatient before, though, NOW I am raring to go with all this GM stuff! LOL!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Isn't it fun??!!?? And you will enjoy it even more when it is your own goats' milk. Yesterday I milked and told hubby, "I need your help separating cream." We have an old hand crank and it is a two person job.
I got nearly a pint and put it in the 'fridge and in the evening made ice cream. There is nothing so tasty as ice cream that was still in the goat that morning. Can't get much fresher than that.
Good luck.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

ice cream! YUMMY! I can't wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yes! Its really neat to do something for the first time! I plan to make a lot of stuff with my goat milk, so its really kewl to get some practice in lol! :shades: Butter is on of the things I hope to never have to purchase again after I finally get milk!


 :hi5: :thumbup:


----------

